# Scrap dumpster lumber



## Stick (Aug 23, 2007)

This is what you do with the scraps you find in a dumpster (outside a flooring shop, not behind the 7-11). It's mesquite with dark red velvet on the inside.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Pretty...I wouldn't let your secret dumpster location slip, they seem to throw nice scraps out.


----------



## Norman Pyles (Dec 30, 2007)

Pretty good looking scraps. :thumbsup:


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Boy howdy, that is some neat scrap wood. Beautiful wood, beautiful work.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Sticks,
Nice job on the box. I like the spline joints. Pretty good way of recycling. Did you happen to show it to the people in the store? They might give you some bigger scraps once they see what you are making out of it. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Stick (Aug 23, 2007)

firehawkmph said:


> Sticks,
> Nice job on the box. I like the spline joints. Pretty good way of recycling. Did you happen to show it to the people in the store? They might give you some bigger scraps once they see what you are making out of it.
> Mike Hawkins


I just finished getting the velvet inside the box today... what a PITA!! I think I'm going to pay for the overpriced self adhesive velvet from Rockler or something next time. I might take it in and show them now that you mention it. I've bought some lumber from them before, so maybe if I show them the work they can at least put the "good" scraps back for me so I don't have to go looking through the dumpster like the rest of the neighborhood. You literally have to get there early in the morning or late at night to get descent stuff (hence the reason I've just walked in and bought lumber).


----------



## wfahey (Oct 24, 2009)

Daren said:


> Pretty...I wouldn't let your secret dumpster location slip, they seem to throw nice scraps out.


 
Doh! You had to go there Daren. :huh:

I was hoping to find the location of Stick's Secret Stash......


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Stick,
Most of the posts I have come across concerning linings, guys have using the spray on flocking and having good results. You might want to check into it if you are going to be making more of the boxes.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Stick (Aug 23, 2007)

firehawkmph said:


> Stick,
> Most of the posts I have come across concerning linings, guys have using the spray on flocking and having good results. You might want to check into it if you are going to be making more of the boxes.
> Mike Hawkins


 Thanks Mike, I'll check into it if I ever do another one. This is only about the third time I've messed with lining a box in my life. I'd rather do the wood cutting than mess with the fabric. I tried to get my wife to do it....  No chance....


----------



## Stick (Aug 23, 2007)

Daren said:


> Pretty...I wouldn't let your secret dumpster location slip, they seem to throw nice scraps out.


 Honestly, it kinda makes you feel like you're stealing even though it's in the dumpster for the trash man, so I go in and buy some mesquite once in a while to make things honest!:thumbsup:


----------



## egeorge1 (Dec 18, 2009)

Stick said:


> Honestly, it kinda makes you feel like you're stealing even though it's in the dumpster for the trash man, so I go in and buy some mesquite once in a while to make things honest!:thumbsup:


 Actually you are stealing from the landfill and that is never a bad thing...Good work :thumbsup:


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

wfahey said:


> Doh! You had to go there Daren. :huh:
> 
> I was hoping to find the location of Stick's Secret Stash......


Hmmmm, Just how many flooring stores are there in S.A.?

Seriously now, That's a really fine looking box. Did you cove after assembly?
Suggestion: If you don't like flocking, you can cut 1/8 Luan to fit the bottom and sides/ends, stretch and glue the fabric to it, tucking it under. Then place in the bottom followed by the sides/ends. 
I've put a dab of glue on the backs of the Luan to hold it in place. But, If the friction fit is nice, glue isn't necessary.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

That mesquite is awesome! Nice use of wood that was bound for a less glorious demise. I really like the splined corners too. Nice touch.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Yes, that's what you do with it alright. Very nice. :thumbsup:






.


----------



## Dusty82 (Dec 23, 2009)

I've used poster board and even manila file folder stock as Gene Howe suggested. One suggestion - don't use 3M Super 77 spray adhesive. It'll hold ok for a few months, then it starts to fail. I just thin down some plain old Elmer's with a bit of water and brush it onto the poster board, then glue it to the back of the fabric. I glue the poster board in to the box with the same glue.


----------



## Stick (Aug 23, 2007)

Gene Howe said:


> Hmmmm, Just how many flooring stores are there in S.A.?
> 
> Seriously now, That's a really fine looking box. Did you cove after assembly?
> Suggestion: If you don't like flocking, you can cut 1/8 Luan to fit the bottom and sides/ends, stretch and glue the fabric to it, tucking it under. Then place in the bottom followed by the sides/ends.
> I've put a dab of glue on the backs of the Luan to hold it in place. But, If the friction fit is nice, glue isn't necessary.


 I used my 8" dado chippers and ran the box across the chippers from the side to get the cove. It took a little sanding to get is smooth but the stiffness of the dado blades gave me some peace of mind over just running it across my thin kerf saw blade.


----------



## wfahey (Oct 24, 2009)

Gene Howe said:


> Hmmmm, Just how many flooring stores are there in S.A.?


 
108 retail flooring stores. :blink:


----------



## Stick (Aug 23, 2007)

Dusty82 said:


> I've used poster board and even manila file folder stock as Gene Howe suggested. One suggestion - don't use 3M Super 77 spray adhesive. It'll hold ok for a few months, then it starts to fail. I just thin down some plain old Elmer's with a bit of water and brush it onto the poster board, then glue it to the back of the fabric. I glue the poster board in to the box with the same glue.


That gives me a big frown since I used the 3M. Oh well, if it comes out, I guess I'll get to try my hand at another process. What I don't like about the velvet is the edge that is exposed at the top of the box. It wants to fray off so easily. I wanted to fold the velvet over on the top edge to give a clean edge, but it would make the velvet panel uneven for glueing in the box. I even tried to use some heat on the edge to help melt the frayed edges together (that ended up in the trash).


----------



## Dusty82 (Dec 23, 2009)

Folding the fabric over at the top edge is probably the best suggestion. If you don't use a backing on the fabric like poster board or 1/8th luan as Gene Howe suggested, just be aware that the edge of the fabric that you fold over will telegraph through the face of the fabric - the unevenness won't really matter as long as you keep the fold even all the way around. I wouldn't fold over more than 1/4 of an inch. That's why I use a backing. I do fold the top edge of fabric over the top edge of the backing for a more finished look when it's glued into the box. 

3M Super 77 is a good adhesive for temporary gluing, because it holds things together while they're fastened together in some other manner. I use it in upholstery to glue fabric to foam before sewing pleats and such, because once the piece is sewn, it no longer relies on the glue to hold it in place. For something like a headliner, where the glue holds everything together with no other sewing or fasteners, I use 3M high temperature trim adhesive or high temperature contact cement. Neither of these products have much of a place in woodworking though - they're basically automotive adhesives.

If you glue the fabric to a backing, you could use a contact cement to apply the finished lining pieces to the inside of the box, but you have to make absolutely certain that you have it placed right before you press it together, because once it's stuck, it's stuck. Thinned Elmer's gives you a bit more flexibility. The next box I do, I'll post pics - I don't have one on hand here.


----------



## Stick (Aug 23, 2007)

*NEW dumpster score*



Daren said:


> Pretty...I wouldn't let your secret dumpster location slip, they seem to throw nice scraps out.


So I go down to my mesquite flooring shop and spend a humdred bucks on some boards to make my Air Force retirement shadow box table, and get to talking to the guy there. He tells me to come on down and take anything I want from the dumpster NO PROBLEMS!! I'll post a pic of the "scraps" that are all 4/4 and get them up. Trying to decide what to do next... besides let them dry. They're pretty green.


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Beautiful box,Here is an example of spray on flocking sold by Don Jer.It comes in a lot of colors.Itchy


----------



## GEMNW (Apr 17, 2010)

Great score for small Christmas gifts!
We have a Mikes Bargain Box, They have a 4'x4'x6' bin that they call hobby wood. Mostly hard woods, they are cut offs 1' to 2', and they charge .50 for most pieces. Its a win win situation.
Wood workers might suggest it to sources in there area


----------



## Colt W. Knight (Nov 29, 2009)

Very cool. 

Itchy, what kind of texture does that flocking have? Does it show mistakes really bad?


----------



## Stick (Aug 23, 2007)

Itchy Brother said:


> Beautiful box,Here is an example of spray on flocking sold by Don Jer.It comes in a lot of colors.Itchy


 That looks great. It looks like felt. I'm going to have to give that a try on the next one. BTW, how did you do your box lid, did you make the box then saw off the top with a TS or a BS? I'm wanting to do one similar to that one, but I'm stuck on how to do the top. I did a top once and cut each piece individually before I glued it up and tried to bet the corner clamps to hold all the pieces together the same.... DISASTER!! I spent more time with a block plane and sander than I did on the entire rest of the build, including the finish!! Needless to say... it's a junk box.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Stick,

If your not using equally spaced box, finger, dove tail joints, then saw the top off is the way to go.

If you want symetrical, you will loose it in the saw kerf, wich means seperate top and bottom or figure in your saw kerf in joint layout :yes:


----------



## Gorp (Jul 17, 2009)

Stick said:


> This is what you do with the scraps you find in a dumpster (outside a flooring shop, not behind the 7-11). It's mesquite with dark red velvet on the inside.


This shop would not be around Floresville would it? I have a friend that works at the shop and has lots of these scraps.


----------



## Stick (Aug 23, 2007)

Gorp said:


> This shop would not be around Floresville would it? I have a friend that works at the shop and has lots of these scraps.


 That would be the shop. Nice family owned business. The will sell the mesquite down there pretty cheap, about $5 a bf.


----------



## Stick (Aug 23, 2007)

*More scraps*

As promised... here's some more of my scraps. There's some really wicked grain in a few of these...


----------



## Stick (Aug 23, 2007)

*Not scrap... but a good score*

I thought I'd post the other wood I got yesterday. Not scrap, but a pretty good score at $5/bf.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Stick said:


> a pretty good score at $5/bf.


Indeed. :yes:


----------



## Gorp (Jul 17, 2009)

You do some nice work and those boards are a good score.

Are you located in Floresville or do you just drive there? My brother lives in Floresville and know that is one long drive to SA.


----------



## Stick (Aug 23, 2007)

Gorp said:


> You do some nice work and those boards are a good score.
> 
> Are you located in Floresville or do you just drive there? My brother lives in Floresville and know that is one long drive to SA.


 I live in San Antonio on Lackland AFB. I drive there, and it usually takes me about 40 minutes.


----------



## apprentice (Mar 31, 2010)

Stick,
Very fine work and good info. I've had some luck posting ads on craigslist asking for unwanted wood suitable for furniture making or woodworking.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

good grief, stick, that's some nice wood for $5/bf. The scrap is pretty darn nice too...


----------



## Stick (Aug 23, 2007)

frankp said:


> good grief, stick, that's some nice wood for $5/bf. The scrap is pretty darn nice too...


Those folks down there are great. Family owned business that harvests their trees, cuts and dries them, makes the flooring and mantel pieces as well. Everyone from the office to the saw mill are always the nicest people you'd ever want to meet. In case you haven't checked out my other thread about the table I made... here's a pic of that, and pictures just don't ever do any piece justice IMO. Mesquite has quickly became my favorite wood to work with as long as you don't mind dulling your blades a little faster.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Stick said:


> . . . . Mesquite has quickly became my favorite wood to work with. . .


One of my favorites as well. It works fantastically. Not one of my favorite to mill though. Short, bent, voids, shake, you name it. Worth the effort though. Nice looking table. 




.


----------

